# Frogger Died



## koubee (Jan 24, 2007)

Very upset, Frogger my GTF died. Just wanted to say thanks to all those that showed their concern and gave me advise about him. Thanks


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats very sad.


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry!!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 24, 2007)

That's unfortunate.

IsK


----------



## Camo (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that mate.

Cameron


----------



## Bryony (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry mate,


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 24, 2007)

ow, sorry, i hate losing an animal...


----------



## yans40 (Jan 24, 2007)

Very sorry to hear.:cry:


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## hornet (Jan 24, 2007)

thats no good


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 24, 2007)

oh poor frogger:cry:


----------



## horsenz (Jan 24, 2007)

aww poor frogga.. sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 24, 2007)

poor frogger


----------



## bubba (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry to hear that


----------



## koubee (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, i'm really really upset about Frogger. 
Don't think i've been this upset for ages, i really loved Frogger. 
Too many tears are being shed.


----------



## snakesrule (Jan 24, 2007)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## Rocket (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry about the loss of Frogger.


----------



## RIXI (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry to hear!!!

did they end up finding the problem?


----------



## koubee (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks again guys, They think that it was caused from the fall that he had. He never seemed to recover. I am just so upset that my little frogger mate has gone. I keep blaming myself and going over everything to try and think if there was anything that i missed. 
It has been a very very sad day for me, i even burst into tears when i went to get some crix because they had GTFs. Something like this almost makes you lose all your drive for herp keeping.


----------



## dellywatts (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. :cry:


----------



## noni (Jan 24, 2007)

hang in there sweetie! its always so hard when they pass on. 

i had two of my spiny leaf insects attacked and basically eaten alive by ants last week which was pretty awful. i tried to save them but the ants had got them too badly. there was blood and it was really upsetting. i know they're just bugs, but....

anyway, take care


----------



## Isis (Jan 24, 2007)

I am really sorry to hear about Frogger. Please if ever you are in a situation like this again can you please get your pet to the vet early. It possibly wouldnt have changed your situation but at least you would have been comforted by the knowledge that you did all you could.
RIP Frogger.


----------



## koubee (Jan 24, 2007)

I consulted with vet Peter Cameron through out this ordeal. I was also in contact with ARC, who were helpful. As the vet said there wasn't much he could do. 
At the first sign of illness or if i suspect something, a vet is consulted.


----------



## Meechee (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry mate


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh NO!
Heart dropped when i read the title  Poor frogger and he was getting better too!
So sorry for your loss. Dont give up herps - i know its disheartening but let ur passion continue.

Again - so sorry 

RIP Frogger


----------



## gumleaf (Jan 25, 2007)

so sorry about yor loss,dont give up though you sound like you've got a lot of love to give.


----------



## koubee (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, yeah, i love all my others so much, it just broke my heart when he died.
The thought of him still breaks me up inside.


----------

